# Horny Goat Weed ?



## Redwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone supplement with this stuff?
Just curious.
I've been drinking it in tea for a few months.


----------



## Redwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Also, this is a long shot, but has anyone ever heard of Nan Bao.


It's a Chinese tonic that they sell in ampules like ginseng.
I've read somewhere that they feed it to their Olympic athletes.
But how it really caught my eye is that they sell it with big Pictures of Jay Cutler and Yates on the box.
I'm not kidding. Go to a Chinese herbal specialty store, ask for nan Bao, and there's Jay and Dorian right on the box.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> I've been drinking it in tea for a few months.



and??? notice anything from it?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> Also, this is a long shot, but has anyone ever heard of Nan Bao.
> 
> It's a Chinese tonic that they sell in ampules like ginseng.
> I've read somewhere that they feed it to their Olympic athletes.
> ...



that does not surprise me, meaning the Chinese do illegal shit like this all the time. I highly doubt that Jay and Dorian gave them permission, and/or get any payments from them.


----------



## Redwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

To be honest I take so many supplements I can't quantify any specific effects.
I'm in the  'more is better, every little bit helps' camp. I would only start to notice a difference if I were to remove some of the stuff I take on a regular basis.
I make steady gains so I'm happy.
But I'm very intigued with the herbals.


----------



## Redwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

The nan Bao boxes are kind of funny because sometimes it's an actual photo of Cutler, then sometimes it's a goofy ass cartoon version of the same photo.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> To be honest I take so many supplements I can't quantify any specific effects.
> I'm in the  'more is better, every little bit helps' camp. I would only start to notice a difference if I were to remove some of the stuff I take on a regular basis.
> I make steady gains so I'm happy.
> But I'm very intigued with the herbals.



so, you have no idea if any of them actually have an effect then? 
don't you think this is a waste of money?

why not try taking a single supplement, like the horny goat weed, separately for a month, and only take the basics, i.e. multi-vitamin, efa's, etc.? you will probably find that it's doing absolutely nothing for you, then you can spend that money on something worthwhile.


----------



## Redwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Well ...

glutamine
bcaa's
Multi-vites
NO2
Trib
ZMA
CEE

I take these nearly 24-7 so it's hard to tell what's doing what, but I'm making constant gains so I don't want to pull anything from the program.

now I'm drinking a lot of green tea with ginseng and other herbal tonics because I've read so much about their antioxidant and immune system support benefits. And the herbal stuff really costs next to nothing so I figure why not.
I remember seeing a video with markus Ruhl sipping back something that looked like a ginseng vial. I figure with all the stress we put our systems through this stuff seems like a good idea.

All I can say is I've not had any negative effects.

Still interested to hear if anyone on this board has ever heard of Nan Bao.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2008)

Here, I'll save you some money:

glutamine- worthless. You get this in whey, and um damned near everything. Non-essential - the body makes it. Unless you're taking 40g of it daily in an IV drip because you're in a burn unit, you won't get anything out of it - it will mostly get taken up by the gut. Won't hurt you.  
bcaa's - worthless unless you're VERY deep into a cut and need BCAAs with no added calories. If you're good with a few calories, use whey. 
Multi-vites - cheap insurance.
NO2 - completely worthless but good for a cosmetic pump. Won't hurt you. 
Trib - good for stiffies if you're over forty. Won't make you big. Cheap though!
ZMA - you'll sleep well
CEE - creatine's a good supp. Plain old mono works too, but if you like CEE, go for it.


----------



## snoops (Apr 20, 2008)

thats probably the best summary of supps Ive seen in such a short post. nice.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## asspappy (Apr 22, 2008)

Horny goat weed is great, make sure to get a product that is standerdized to atleast 20% icarin.  Life Time Horny Goat Weed is a good choice.  This stuff will reduce fatigue and i mean big time you will never feel tired, reves up your sexual desire, and stamina, you will be able to go longer in the bedroom, also increases erection hardness, and frees test up.


----------



## asspappy (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, im tired of people saying Nitric Oxide supplments are a waste are you fucking retarded, Im not going to get in to detail on why you should use No2 but I think people hate on these products because they either use some cheap and ineffective pump product or they think this stuff is a steriod and theyll gain mad size from it, grow the fuck up man!  Supplements are notdrugs they will assist in your training goals not turn you into arnold in for weeks.


----------



## asspappy (Apr 22, 2008)

If you say trib dont work well then why does your test go up when you take it, and you get mad horny, thats a sign your test is being elevated.  TRIB is not a drug    GOD I AM TIRED OfTHIS


----------



## Built (Apr 22, 2008)

asspappy said:


> If you say trib dont work well then why does your test go up when you take it, and you get mad horny, thats a sign your test is being elevated.  TRIB is not a drug    GOD I AM TIRED OfTHIS


Your test doesn't go up when you take it.

Honest.

However, it DOES seem to impact positively upon male libido - at least in men over 40.


----------



## asspappy (Apr 24, 2008)

I have the blood test to prove that T-BOMB 2 raised my testosterone...


----------



## Built (Apr 24, 2008)

Ooooh, okay this is interesting to me!

Could I impose upon you to post up your score and the reference ranges?


----------



## nni (Apr 25, 2008)

asspappy said:


> I have the blood test to prove that T-BOMB 2 raised my testosterone...



that doesnt disprove trib. first i am assuming you have pre and post cycle tests?

secondly ...

Tribulus Terrestris (Standardized To 40% Furastanol Saponins), Fenugreek 4:1 Extract (Seed), Tongkat Ali 20:1 Extract (Root)(Eurycoma Longifolia Jack), Red Clover Extract (40% Isoflavones), Chrysin, Kudzuroot (Pueraria Lobota)(40% Isoflavones), DIM (Diindolymethane), Avena Sativa 10:1 Extract (Aerial Parts), Zinc (As Zinc Aspartate), Pygeum Africanum Extract (25% Total Sterol)(Bark), Stinging Nettle Leaf 4:1 Extract, Beta Sitosterol, Saw Palmetto Berry Extract (90% Total Sterols & Free Fatty Acids), Bioperine??® (Black Pepper Extract).

those are the ingredients. who knows the dosage, but fenugreek is not bad, dim isnt bad, but who knows what their extracts are, they are proportionate extracts, but not standardized for anything in particular.


----------



## salmina206 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, many of the people around me were talking about it
So, out of curiosity I visited healthyaction.com.au/horny-goat-weed.html to know more before buying. 
What's written here is very encouraging. You may need to read it too. I'll try it for sure


----------



## mich29 (Apr 4, 2011)

I've heard great stuff about horny goat weed.If I get a chance I'll try to pick up a good grade of it and log it.


----------

